# New project PATO



## thewatch3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, i would share my New project, PATO, everithing Worked by CNC machine, eta 2824/2, shapphire glass, sandwich Dial lasered, custom come e custom writer, back steel 316L work custom Word, hand made strap.

































































Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I don't dislike it ,but my word it's a monster on the wrist.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Bloody hell that's a big un. :yes:

I do quite like it though.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I like it but the minute hand is way too short!! What's the price point like?


----------



## thewatch3 (Mar 4, 2013)

relaxer7 said:


> I like it but the minute hand is way too short!! What's the price point like?


I can choose the hands.. price Is 1390€

Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

thewatch3 said:


> I can choose the hands.. price Is 1390€
> 
> Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


 Wow,that's quite a chunk of change.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow, that's top money! Good luck!


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

thewatch3 said:


> price Is 1390€


 That's about one euro per gram!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

This is from the website:

A smaller oval watch, the "Pato", is also made by *AS*. Less big and for a retail price of €1390,00. This watch is 52mm high, 44mm wide and 16,7mm thick.

Yup, you read right. This is the smaller one. :huh:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

It's a joke, right? In all seriousness, do you actually look at that and think, "Yeah, we made a great watch."?

Apart from the ridiculous size, what's going on with the screws in the dial? And how much? Sorry, but…


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I like looking at it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For a minute I thought this was going to be a gardening project...then I realised it said PATO....not PATIO...


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Only thing I like is the case shape & crown... And I like them very much!

But nothing else.

Good luck sir


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

The only redeeming feature of this monstrosity is the italian flag stiching on the strap, the rest is just painful to the eye.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Gosh, I thought I might have gone mad when I bought my great big Newgate Ship watch not long ago and risked discussing it in a topic, but this watch takes "oversize" to a ludicrous level... What most disturbs me most is the contrast between the watch itself and those short little hands.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Fitz666 said:


> The only redeeming feature of this monstrosity is the italian flag stiching on the strap, the rest is just painful to the eye.


 AMEN!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

thewatch3 said:


> I can choose the hands.. price Is 1390€
> 
> Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


 €1,390? That's seriously into Sinn and Damasko territory there, and they make some astonishing pieces.

What makes this watch a competitive piece within that price range?

To my eyes it's too thick and oddly shaped, the minute hand is way too stumpy, and indices appear to have no lume - which is odd for a sandwich dial (or a dial with that potential), the screws in the dial are not evenly spaced from the 3 and 9 indices, and the dial colour feels like it should belong on a child's watch.

I could never justify spending the fat end of 1.5k on it, certainly given the overwhelming amount of very slick timepieces on the market from highly respected manufacturers within that price bracket.

I wish you luck though.


----------



## Alex693 (Dec 26, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> €1,390? That's seriously into Sinn and Damasko territory there, and they make some astonishing pieces.
> 
> What makes this watch a competitive piece within that price range?
> 
> ...


 i can customize hands, material, dial, words on the back, right, the shape is strange but i think we need to open the mind ... is too sample buy the same watches ...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I see where you're coming from, but the brands I mentioned make some very high quality pieces for that wedge. Yours would need to be spectacularly good to sway me.

Do you have any examples of the alternative styles of your creations?


----------



## Alex693 (Dec 26, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> I see where you're coming from, but the brands I mentioned make some very high quality pieces for that wedge. Yours would need to be spectacularly good to sway me.
> 
> Do you have any examples of the alternative styles of your creations?


 it is an hobby for me .. in the future i will do , maybe ...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Now THAT's more like it! More details please.


----------



## Alex693 (Dec 26, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> Now THAT's more like it! More details please.


 steel 316L or bronze, 42 or 44 .... sandwich dial,eta 2824/2, sapphire glass, worked by cnc, strap hand made,


----------



## thewatch3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Titanium and custom hands


























Inviato dal mio WAS-LX1A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

